# small pile of long white hair?



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

With such a close shot, I would expect your bullet to hit low if you aimed dead on.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

I would think the shot would have been high since the gun was zeroed in an inch high at 60 yards. The bullet should have been going up 25 yards.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Oops I meant the bullet should still have been going up at 25 yards


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

limige said:


> Hair is a real bad way to gauge a hit. Most all of a deers hair looks white, only the tip is brown.
> 
> k


 
You should read Bill Vail's book, especially the section on tracking deer and then see if you think hair is a bad way to gauge a hit.
Bill has hair samples from just about every possible area on a deer and explains in great detail the differences in them and teaches you how to identify the part of the body hit by the hair alone.
I'm going to go get the book and look up the white hairs.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

bucksnbows said:


> You should read Bill Vail's book, especially the section on tracking deer and then see if you think hair is a bad way to gauge a hit.
> Bill has hair samples from just about every possible area on a deer and explains in great detail the differences in them and teaches you how to identify the part of the body hit by the hair alone.
> I'm going to go get the book and look up the white hairs.


 
I looked up the different hair samples and sounds like the lower abdomen. But that is if it is truely all white and long. Lots of the hair on a deer has white on it, but not all white and not always long.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

bucksnbows said:


> I looked up the different hair samples and sounds like the lower abdomen. But that is if it is truely all white and long. Lots of the hair on a deer has white on it, but not all white and not always long.


By the way Bill's book "Taking Pressured Trophy Whitetails" has one of the most detailed and longest chapters on tracking deer that I have ever read. A very informative read. His detail on blood patterns, use of wind, hair samples, etc is beyond extreme.


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

bucksnbows said:


> You should read Bill Vail's book, especially the section on tracking deer and then see if you think hair is a bad way to gauge a hit.
> Bill has hair samples from just about every possible area on a deer and explains in great detail the differences in them and teaches you how to identify the part of the body hit by the hair alone.
> I'm going to go get the book and look up the white hairs.


 Hell i have so many on my chin what more do i need to know  I would focus more on Tracking and Planing ahead.Tomorrows Hunt is an perfect example.With the Temps being somewhat warm for the next few days.Il pass on hunting .Reason being is Bad Shots Happen.Ive been with guys that hunted and shot Deer.Then they say i have to work in the Morning so cant Track .I only hunt when i know temps are going to be below 32 that eveing.


----------



## MRO STYLE (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I searched the whole day checked the impact area looked at the pile of hair again and they our white ranging from 1 1/2 inches to 2in they our all white and a little wavy at the base of the hair I'm gonna contine looking tmarrow but no blood found


----------



## Black GSP (Nov 5, 2012)

That stinks, worse case do a grid type search. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Healyhardwood said:


> Oops I meant the bullet should still have been going up at 25
> 
> At 25 yards the bullet doesn't have much time to rise, so it would hit the target lower than where it would hit at 60 yards. It's also possible that the bullet is still rising at 60 yards.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

MRO STYLE said:


> Well I searched the whole day checked the impact area looked at the pile of hair again and they our white ranging from 1 1/2 inches to 2in they our all white and a little wavy at the base of the hair I'm gonna contine looking tmarrow but no blood found


Glad to read you looked all day. When in doubt, look some more.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

PaleRider said:


> You must have hit him in the balls, yup thats what me thinks.


Been there done that not much blood to trail and plugged quickly.
But bled alot at first....so he prolly still has both nuts!


----------

